# Please take a moment to read



## Janice (Aug 4, 2006)

As we approach 10,000 registered members I think it's time for this thread to be moved into a more public place. I would like to make a personal appeal for your attention. I hope you take the time to read this thread as I feel it's important to share with you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The site has been experiencing "glitches" that require more expertise than I personally am capable of. I'm a regular chick who loves MAC and have taught myself much of the basic requirements of running a smoothly functioning forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are a few issues that require professional assistance. 

This issue may be the reason I am openly appealing to you, the basic message is - *support the site if you enjoy spending time here*. Ultimately I would like for the forum support it's basic expenses (server, software license renewals), that way I can focus on the planned additions, rennovations, and upgrades to Specktra. 

Below you will find information about becoming a Premium Member. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------
Members,

For two years Specktra.Net forums has helped spread information to the MAC & cosmetically curious. I'm sure you'll agree that we've had quality content and contributions from our members. I thank all of you for your support! 

Since it's inception Specktra has been free of advertising and I've financially supported the forum for hosting, and any paid services the site has required. Recently we have been implementing changes that are growth oriented, one of which (allowing ads) includes helping Specktra.Net be able to support itself financially. While Specktra.Net Forums will continue to be completely non-profit, you can help by subscribing to Specktra.Net Forums.The costs of memberships vary, and I hope there is enough of a selection for you to find the level that fits you best.

You can find the subscription page here (all payments using PayPal):
http://specktra.net/payments.php

Specktra.Net Forums of course, will continue to be completely free for all members to continue using as before. However, subscribing will have certain advantages as mentioned below:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Greetings, effective immediatly, a few new features have been implemented for the people who  donate to Specktra through our Premium Membership program. These features will remain active for 4, 8, and 12 month options on Premium Member accounts after which they will expire, they can be renewed at any point.

The 4 month Premium Member Package ($15.00 USD) includes access to the following account upgrades:

Special graphic underneath your name to show your "Premium Member" status 
Avatar size increased to 150 x 150, max 30000 bytes 
Profile Picture size increased to 600 x 600 max 35000 bytes 
The ability to have a custom usertitle 
Access to the private Premium Member lounge on the forum 
No Ads on the forum! 

The 8 month Premium Member package ($25.00 USD) includes access to the following account upgrades:

Special graphic underneath your name to show your "Premium Member" status 
Access to the Clearance Bin forums if you do not meet the forum guidelines established. 
PM inbox increased to 75 messages 
Avatar size increased to 150 x 150, max 30000 bytes 
Profile Picture size increased to 600 x 600 max 35000 bytes 
The ability to have a custom usertitle 
Private Premium Member lounge on the forum 
No ads on the forum! 

The 12 month Premium Member package ($45.00 USD) includes access to the following account upgrades:

Special graphic underneath your name to show your "Premium Member" status 
Access to the Clearance Bin forums if you do not meet the forum guidelines established. 
PM inbox increased to 75 messages 
Avatar size increased to 150 x 150, max 30000 bytes 
Profile Picture size increased to 600 x 600 max 35000 bytes 
The ability to have a custom usertitle 
Private Premium Member lounge on the forum 
A specktra.net email address (email address will be your forum username) 
No ads on the forum! 

The Lifetime Premium Member package ($100.00 USD) includes access to the following account upgrades:

Special graphic underneath your name to show your "Premium Member" status 
Access to the Clearance Bin forums if you do not meet the forum guidelines established. 
PM inbox increased to 200 messages 
Avatar size increased to 150 x 150, max 30000 bytes 
Profile Picture size increased to 600 x 600 max 35000 bytes 
The ability to have a custom usertitle 
Private Premium Member lounge on the forum 
A specktra.net email address (email address will be your forum username) 
A Specktra.net personal website with free hosting for one year 
No ads on the forum! 
_

 
Of course, some of these enhanced features might have already been used by some members up to now. Those users have not been affected by this, although it might affect their ability to change these settings without subscribing (staff continue having upgraded account privledges).

I hope you will enjoy these features if you choose to subscribe. There might be future benefits for subscribing members (being planned at the moment), you will be notified of any changes to your benefits should they be altered. 

Your subscriptions also continue to help pay for Site improvements and Forum upgrades. Your subscriptions have helped fund many of the features any registered user has access to. With your help Specktra will continue to grow as a positive resource for MAC and makeup chat in general.

Please note that this in no way changes your status as a member of Specktra.Net Forums. You are still bound by the Membership Agreement. Apart from the features mentioned above, you will not experience any upgraded privledges. Contributions are totally voluntary.

Should you have any questions regarding this don't hesitate to contact me. Thanks!

Regards,
Janice
(Administrator)


----------

